# What are your favourite games to play beside Animal Crossing?



## thisistian (Mar 2, 2018)

Stardew Valley anyone?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 2, 2018)

Yes! Can't wait until the multiplayer update


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (Mar 2, 2018)

~Hello~ Stardew Valley is defenelty one of my top favorites.  I was surprised how many play it when i joined tbt. Also like Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. The Chao gardens are too cute.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2018)

Animal Crossing..  oh yeah, i remember that game!!

lately i've been trying to get the hang of Splatoon 2,
and I need to start the update to Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire... or well, gen 6 in general even though the WT and GTS is dead as a dodo most of the time.


----------



## Joy (Mar 3, 2018)

Monster Hunter Stories, Stella Glow and Rune Factory 4 atm


----------



## Milleram (Mar 3, 2018)

I enjoy playing pretty much any Pokemon game. I also really like JRPGs. Like you, I really enjoy Stardew Valley. I played obsessively for a while, but then I stopped when Pokemon Ultra Moon came out. I'd like to get back into it at some point, though.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 3, 2018)

I play a lot of games that involves Mii characters for some reason, my most favorite one is Miitopia. I want to like Tomodachi life..but that game can be really annoying at times!
Some of you don't realize it, these characters will fight each other all the time, I now turn the game on and off just to avoid it!


----------



## Soigne (Mar 3, 2018)

i play a lotta pokemon & fire emblem.


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 3, 2018)

stardew valley, Pokemon, harvest moon, professor Layton, Mario party 4 (very specific lmao), super princess peach, Mario kart


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 3, 2018)

Currently in the story mode of Pokemon Ultra Sun. I'm thinking of getting back into competitive battling. Especially since hyper training basically eliminates the need for breeding which was incredibly tedious.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 5, 2018)

When I had a PC, it was Plants vs Zombies. 
I miss that game. 

The mobile version like most other mobile games, is garbage.


----------



## vvindows98 (Mar 5, 2018)

my all time favourite game is probably Skyrim, i have 5 characters and i've honestly played it to death omg
more recently, i've also got really into Night in the Woods and Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Mar 13, 2018)

Definitely Skyrim, and Bloodborne e_e


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 15, 2018)

i really love overwatch. ive always liked fps games, but got quickly bored due to the lack of story or generic gameplay. overwatch and its dozens of diverse playstyles quickly drew me in and stole my heart. i also really like story based rpgs, like undertale and danganronpa. dont starve together is one of my favorite games to play with friends.


----------



## tygrysiica (Mar 15, 2018)

I usually enjoy playing Stardew Valley, The Sims 3 and 4, Oxenfree, Night in the Woods, and Life is Strange. (Life is strange has got to be my favorite!)


----------



## Halloqueen (Mar 17, 2018)

In recent years, I've fallen away from current generation, mainstream video games. I lack a PS4, Xbox One, or a computer powerful enough to run modern games. As such, I've mostly stuck with Nintendo, particularly the 3DS. Recently I've been invested in Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor and Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2. When not playing those or New Leaf, I'd generally either be breeding Pokemon for use on a team or actually doing a playthrough of a Pokemon game with Pokemon that I had bred previously. 

Other than all that, I'll randomly pick up old games I own from years past that I hadn't been interested in for some time and give them another go, or sometimes purchase games I heard were good that I hadn't gotten to before.


----------



## betta (Mar 18, 2018)

Fatal frame 1, 2 & 3 for the PS2 ( I know I'm very lame ) but I'm just a reaaaally big fan of this game! 
also Alice madness returns, warriors orochi ultimate 3 & injustice for the ps4 
I know I play alot of old games lmfao oh well


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 18, 2018)

Splatoon 1 and 2
Pokemon (Any Version)
Pokken tournament
Tekken
Dead Or Alive 
Samurai Warrior 3
Just Dance (All of them)
Mario Kart 8
Super Smash Bros.

All in all Fighting games, and racing games are my go to in general.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 20, 2018)

Been pretty busy lately, so mostly been playing games I can play for twenty minutes and put down. So lots of Picross X and Stardew Valley. If I have a bit more time, Sims 4.

I’m on vacation soon so I’ll probably start a new BotW save file.


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah (Mar 23, 2018)

Just all pokemon games in general. I've maxed out the clock on Alpha Sapphire and Sun. I've been playing a lot of odessey too and hopefully I can get Xenoblade. But the wait is for South Park to come out on the switch. I'll be 100%ing that game lol


----------



## softbuck (Mar 23, 2018)

I love tales of zestiria! Haven't been able to complete it cause my ps4 broke...i have to wait until i buy a new one. but i really love what ive played so far


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 23, 2018)

Time to make a long list of my favorite games. Woohoo.

Call of Duty Black Ops II
Overwatch (Even though I don't have it)
TF2
Don't Starve Together
Roblox
Minecraft
Gears Of War 3
Rules Of Survival (Most favorable in the Battle Royale genre)
PUBG (Second Favorite)
Fortnite (least favorite)
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe
Super Mario Odyssey
AND OF COURSE.


----------



## Diancie (Mar 23, 2018)

Zelda - Majora's Mask. Enough said.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2018)

Terraria, mostly. Also, any type of Metroidvania is always awesome.


----------



## hestu (Mar 29, 2018)

Right now I'm really into Skyrim, I probably play it too much honestly; I also love Breath of the Wild, Splatoon 2, Mario Kart, and Odyssey. And I'm pumped for Crash Bandicoot for switch!!!!!


----------



## glasspandabear (Apr 1, 2018)

I tend to go back and forth between Roblox and Toontown. I tend to lean towards Toontown.


----------



## mountaintear (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm not really a gaming person but I love anything where I can be creative and customize etc. I really like all the Sims series and Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons is good too <3


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 2, 2018)

Ive been playing a bunch of Salt and Sanctuary and Hollow Knight, both great games!


----------



## Vonny (Apr 2, 2018)

Call of Duty Black Ops series 
Main series Mario, Zelda, Pok?mon
Mario Kart
classic Sonic
Donkey Kong Coutnry + Returns games 
Metroid 
Shantae series
Bit Trip Runner series 
Bayonetta series
Rayman
I’m a big Mortal Kombat fan but now that I’m older I find learning combos boring and I’m garbage now. I do appreciate the story though
Fortnite 

Probably forgetting some but those are my top favorites.  I like casual games, so what? Don’t mainstream shame me lol 

If I had to chose Animal Crossing or all those combined I’d choose Animal Crossing &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Mythic Diamond (Apr 2, 2018)

My favorite games besides animal crossing are
Splatoon 2
Legend of Zelda breath of the wild
Story of seasons
Fantasy life
Mario kart
Mario Odyssey


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 4, 2018)

To name a few games, which I also like and play besides Animal Crossing:

- Pokemon (mostly the main games, Mystery Dungeon games and Shuffle)
- Super Smash Bros. (Melee, Brawl and the one for 3DS)
- Mario Kart (Double Dash, Wii and 7)
- Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life (played it for the GameCube)
- Kirby Air Ride
- Crash Bandicoot (the first 3 games from the PS1/ N. Sane Trilogy)


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 4, 2018)

If it?s not Animal Crossing it?s any variation of a Pok?mon game or the occasional Zelda game if I can get my hands on it. I only really play on my 3ds I don?t have any other system so I?m somewhat limited


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

Pokemon and Mario games, Undertale, Hiveswap.


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 24, 2018)

Ah, mine is either a Pok?mon game, Earthbound, Super Smash Bros.(Preferably Melee), or Luigi’s Mansion. I’ve grown up with all of them and they are very close to my heart.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

My all time favorite game is Majoras Mask (for N64, I have the 3DS Version as well.. but nothing is better than the original ).
Besides that, I love Luigis Mansion and Super Mario Sunshine for GameCube~


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Apr 27, 2018)

Night in the Woods and Overwatch are my current ones


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 28, 2018)

Pokemon, Skyrim, The Sims, Stardew Valley and Dishonored are some of my favourites. Lately I've also been liking Far Cry which I played recently.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2018)

I love playing any sports games!


----------



## L0g1c (Jun 8, 2018)

Professor Layton, Mariokart, more Professor Layton...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Pokemon and Fire Emblem games.

‘Nuff said


----------



## dedenne (Jun 8, 2018)

Pokemon, zelda, celeste, stardew valley, splatoon


----------



## Lippysue (Jun 8, 2018)

I only ever play Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon. I have tried others, like Pokemon, but just could not get into it.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Other than Animal Crossing, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon ;w; (and pokemon; traditional), smashbros brawl ;w;


----------



## lycaena (Jun 11, 2018)

Definitely the Fire Emblem games and Tales Series. I also really enjoyed the Zero Escape Series


----------



## SugoiPurin (Jun 12, 2018)

Pok?mon, Ace Attorney, Overwatch, FFXIV and lots of JRPGs!! I also like Zelda :3 I’m trying to get into more games like Harvest Moon and Fire Emblem ;w;


----------



## Eternity (Jun 12, 2018)

I was getting into Stardew Valley before falling back heavily into ACNL. 

I love sandbox games.

Also like to play Pokemon, Zelda, The Sims 4, PUBG.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 14, 2018)

I haven't played anything else than New Leaf recently but I've really liked Pokemon games.  The ones I have are Omega Ruby, X and Moon. I have Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon too but so far I haven't played it as actively.


----------



## Sylvia (Jun 17, 2018)

Zelda: Majora's Mask  Restarted it. so much fun!


----------



## ohkat (Jun 17, 2018)

Pokemon, OSU, Stardew Valley, Minecraft, Don't Starve Together


----------



## Garrett (Jun 17, 2018)

Fire Emblem, Advance Wars, Professor Layton and Virtua Tennis.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 17, 2018)

Fortnite (don't judge me)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 17, 2018)

Pokemon, The Legend of Zelda, Fire Emblem, Super Smash Bros., Counter-Strike: Global Offensive and Left 4 Dead 2. I'm also starting to enjoy playing Splatoon 2.


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 17, 2018)

Splatoon 2 :v


----------



## Romaki (Jun 18, 2018)

Definitely Stardew Valley! Also Team Fortress 2, Grand Theft Auto V, Tomb Raider, The Sims 3 (but I can't play it anymore because it won't stop crashing :c), Slime Rancher and all the other indie games in my Steam library I ignore.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 18, 2018)

I love all the sports video games.


----------



## Loriii (Jun 19, 2018)

Super Mario (main games, Paper Mario, Mario & Luigi, Luigi's Mansion, Mario + Rabbids, Mario Kart), The Legend of Zelda, Splatoon, Bayonetta, DOOM, Dragon Quest, Kingdom Hearts, and also YS series.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 20, 2018)

Pokemon, Mario Kart, Smash Bros


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 20, 2018)

Pokemon, Skyrim, Sims, Harvest Moon, I just love video games in general. I really want to buy Stardew Valley and try it out ;u;


----------



## Kotori (Jun 26, 2018)

amye.miller said:


> I enjoy playing pretty much any Pokemon game. I also really like JRPGs. Like you, I really enjoy Stardew Valley. I played obsessively for a while, but then I stopped when Pokemon Ultra Moon came out. I'd like to get back into it at some point, though.



Just wanted to say that your art is soooo cute. I specially love this: https://sweet-misery788.deviantart.com/art/Kawaii-733940517

Ok, back to the point: I really love to play rhythm games. Specially idol rhythm games, and also fashion games (Style Savvy/Girls Mode series). But I have a fall for JRPGs like Persona and action RPGs like Kingdom Hearts and so.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 26, 2018)

I dont play video games as much anymore. If i do its an rpg and once its done im probably done too.
Splatoon 2 is one i play a little bit of though.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 5, 2018)

Oh how I wish I had more time to play Videogames..

Offline-Games include Xenoblade Chronicles, Pokemon, Skyrim, Fe, much much more

Online: FFXIV and Guild Wars 2
If you wanna play together in one of the MMOs give me a shout!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 5, 2018)

My favourite games to play are Smash Bros. on Wii U and Zelda: Breath of the Wild.

If we're talking (fairly) old school, it would be Gran Turismo 3 and 4 on the PS2.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 5, 2018)

Super Smash Bros Melee, Overwatch, Skyrim, Pokemon


----------



## neoratz (Jul 6, 2018)

i love splatoon and splatoon 2 they're my favorite games ever!!!!!! 
haven't been playing as much lately tho... i've been lazy


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 6, 2018)

Currently it’s breath of the wild. I have abandoned my town for this game :’D Before I got the switch I found myself going back to fantasy life often.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 11, 2018)

For real I'm not an Animal Crossing fan, so my favorite games are Fire Emblem, Pokemon, Super Smash Bros, Monster Hunter, Splatoon, Pokemon, Mario Kart games, Legend of Zelda games and Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 12, 2018)

Mario games,other games


----------



## MilkToast (Jul 17, 2018)

this is kinda hard but ill do it genre. Fav rpg god of war 4, fav adventure game is zelda botw, fav shooter is splatoon 2 currently, and my fav action game is monster hunter world atm until monster huntergen ultimate comes out ~


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Recently I have been very addicted to ACNL but apart from that I have started getting back into star dew valley again which I am really enjoying at the moment and am finding it hard to divide my time between both games!!


----------



## yipyip (Jul 20, 2018)

Oh man there's tons of great games out there, but I keep coming back to the same ones. Definitely Stardew Valley, Journey, and Dragon Age 2, oh and the Sims. I do play other games but these have a precious place in my heart.


----------



## Eclat (Jul 20, 2018)

The only game i'm playing at the moment besides ACNL is Fire Emblem Heroes.. And I dunno if that would count, since it's a mobile game. Smash Ultimate will probably also be on this list right when it comes out.


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast (Jul 21, 2018)

Pokemon, the original Harvest Moons (before Lost Valley), Story of Seasons, Monster Hunter & Monster Hunter Stories. c:

At the moment though, I'm only playing ACNL and doing some small shiny hunts in Omega Ruby. I need to get back into Monster Hunter sooo bad, it's seriously climbing the list is my all-time favorite games, but I just don't have the time to get into it anymore. ;;;;


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 22, 2018)

definitely pokemon and monster hunter.
those are my big favs.
that and farming games!


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 22, 2018)

On PC: elder scrolls series , fallout 3, left 4 dead 2, terraria, va11halla, the sims 3

On PS4: horizon zero dawn, monster hunter world, the last of us, assassins creed, borderlands, life is strange


----------



## koopasta (Jul 26, 2018)

I really don't play many video games other than ACNL these days. I occasionally get on Splatoon, but that's rare. The second game is getting flooded with hackers and I every time I play the first game I get stuck both with and against super aggressive Japanese players. *shrugs*


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)

Generally Super Mario, Pok?mon or Smash Bros. There are games that I absolutely love from other series though, like Super Metroid, Majora's Mask and Lylat Wars (Star Fox 64).


----------



## Dormire (Aug 1, 2018)

Etrian Odyssey series, Miitopia, Zero Escape series, FREEM story games (Satsuriku no Tenshi/Higyaku no Noel/Tsugu no Hi) etc.


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 19, 2018)

Besides animal crossing, it'd be overwatch and persona 5. Those are the two that I play the most frequently alongside animal crossing. Persona 5 is something I play when i'm more in the mood for something with story, and overwatch is something I play when I feel like playing something more casual? i'd say. (i mean the game is not casual in itself but y'know) even though it makes me so angry at times lmao. I also play the sims a lot but I haven't played it too recently, as I have to be in the mood for it. I either play sims for a week straight or don't play at all for like three months. It's one of those games that you can get super addicted to. As well as Persona 5, because of the slow-paced gameplay it makes you want to achieve more so you can progress with the story.


----------



## Candyland791 (Aug 28, 2018)

Besides Animal Crossing, I use to play Mario Kart, Harvest Moon (the Grand Bazaar version^^), New Style Boutique and Pok?mon. My two most favourite games are Pok?mon X and Omega Ruby


----------



## locker (Aug 28, 2018)

I play a ton of Overwatch, Fortnite, and Minecraft. Destiny one used to be all I could think of but then they killed the vibe with the release of Destiny 2, maybe with this next update they can bring back the og vibe but im skeptical. other games that i recently played and enjoyed is Octopath Traveler, mario odyssey, assassins creed origins, burnout paradise remastered, and donkey kong tropical freeze.


----------



## Poptato (Aug 28, 2018)

There are a lot of games I really love to play. The pokemon series is one of them. It's the reason why I even bought the 3DS  Fantasy Life is another one. I really like the combat system, the different lifes or classes it has. There is really so much to do! I keep coming back. Next up is Bravely Default and Bravely Second. It's one of the best RPG I'vd ever played in the 3DS in my opinion. I like the story too. Although if you want to grind to the max level of all your chars and jobs it will take a while and be kinda boring 

Next to the PC games. I love Skyrim cause of how it felt immersive. Plus you can do whatever you want (just don't kill the chickens), so that's cool. Then there's Stardew Valley. I don't need to explain why. It's just really great esp since I started out as a harvest moon kinda person. Undertale is another great one but the fandom is toxic, it makes me sad since it is truely a great game 

And that's about it. I think I might have missed a few games or two but so far these are my real favs


----------



## salty- (Aug 28, 2018)

There's a lot ahhh Skyrim, Fallout 4 and new vegas, The binding of Isaac, Stardew Valley, Overwatch, Little big planet (rip that franchise), Sonic Adventure 1 and 2 (chao garden got me hooked bois), Pokemon Moon, tomadachi life and a mobile game called Cookie Run!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

GTA 5, Fortnite, The Sims 4, lots of random mobile games and Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Stone Cold (Sep 13, 2018)

So, basically my favorite games of all time? Ok, gonna make a top 20.

In no specific order: 

Super Mario World
Super Mario Bros. 3
Sonic Mania
Sonic 2
Mega Man 2
Mega Man X
Sid Meier's Civilization IV
Sid Meier's Civilization V
F-Zero GX
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Super Street Fighter II: Turbo
Street Fighter III: Third Strike
Ultra Street Fighter IV
Football Manager 2011
Tekken 5
Sim City 2000
Sim City (SNES)
Pok?mon ORAS
Pok?mon GSC

Honorable mentions: Mario Kart Double Dash!!, Pok?mon RBY, Ocarina of Time, Super Smash Bros. 4, Mega Man 3, Pro Evolution Soccer 5.

Ofc Animal Crossing New Leaf would be in the top 20 if this thread's question wasn't "favorite games besides AC"


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2018)

monster hunter world and just the series in general tbh
tomodachi life
smash bros
starbound
spore
persona series
i can only really fixate on one at a time


----------



## Ellexi (Sep 18, 2018)

I honestly play mostly Overwatch. I juggle Animal Crossing (2 New Leaf and 1 Wild World, to be exact) along with Stardew & FF15. But I’m usually just on OW. 

I used to play a ton of WoW, too. Back in the day. *shakes cane* (also, the “day” was 2016)


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 8, 2019)

Pokemon


----------



## Payvia (Mar 1, 2020)

Skyrim and The Legend of Zelda!


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

harvest moon and tomodachi life, mainly - i also really like the style savvy games and stardew valley is not something that i?ve played yet but i?m hoping to in the future!!


----------



## Bosca (Mar 1, 2020)

Generally fighting games, especially Tekken. 
I love Bloodborne and DarkSouls 3.
Most Devil May Cry games.
Pokemon..really want to get back into competitive battling soon, lack of time atm.
and Downwell, even tho I'm awful at it lol.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

The Paper Mario series; specifically the first three installments. The games are so well made and every character is really complex and likable, especially villains! The Thousand-Year Door harbors so many great memories with me.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 1, 2020)

There are plenty of games i play beside AC, one of the most games i played is TF2


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 18, 2020)

Pokemon for sure. I mainly only play pokemon games, with the exception of animal crossing and Mario kart (and wii sports lmao). 
My favorites have been Pkm Alpha Sapphire and Pkm Moon!


----------



## EnderRen (Mar 18, 2020)

I would have to say rocket league, Pokemon Shield, Minecraft, Planet Coaster, and The Legend of Zelda game series.


----------



## peachblush (Mar 19, 2020)

Pokémon, Zelda, Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 19, 2020)

stardew, harvest moon + any other lifesim/farming sim, pokemon, zelda, final fantasy, castlevania, zero escape


----------



## Stil (Mar 19, 2020)

Warframe and Darksouls 3


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

fortnite, GTA V online, pokemon


----------



## alv4 (Mar 26, 2020)

Cities Skylines
Mario Maker II
The last of Us <3


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 28, 2020)

Dead by daylight and pokemon!


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 28, 2020)

Dragon Quest XI S
Yu-Gi-Oh Legacy of the Duelist: Link Evolution
Rune Factory 4 Special


----------



## Romaki (Mar 28, 2020)

Pokémon, Mario Kart, Zelda, Minecraft, Sims. I also really love Slay the Spire despite never enjoying card games.


----------



## StarParty8 (Mar 28, 2020)

There are a lot.
Pokemon (it's the only reason i have a 3ds, and new leaf, ON THE 3DS, was my introduction to the series. I don't play pokemon that much anymore.)
Mario (specifically Odyssey)
Splatoon 2 (one of my 2 "Big S's" with it currently being first place on my most played on Nintendo Switch)
Smash Bros Ultimate (the other big S, second place on first played)
Roblox 
Undertale and Deltarune ( I play on the switch, and my fave out of the two is Undertale. Then again, Deltarune is only on chapter 1. My favorite character out of the lots of characters in Undertale is Monster kid. i'm weird. I could talk about this for ages, but I think you've heard enough. continuing the list.)
Tomodachi Life (my island is called New Leaf island. i can't think of more miis to add to New Leaf Island, so right now, and for like a long while, i have either 16 or 18 residents.)
Rhythm Heaven Megamix
that's really all my other favorites.


----------



## help with login (Mar 28, 2020)

Elder Scrolls
Team Fortress 2
Animal Crossing
Payday 2
Grand Theft Auto
Dark Souls

Those are my favorite series not in order


----------



## david bowie (Mar 28, 2020)

The Mother series (EarthBound in particular), Metal Gear Solids 1-3, Harvest Moon 64, Legend of Zelda (any of them but Breath of the Wild was the best imo!), Katamari Damacy, I enjoy Smash 64, Melee, and Ultimate with friends, Undertale was good fun, Stardew Valley!


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Mar 29, 2020)

probably dauntless and animal crossing: new horizons !


----------



## Lazaros (Mar 29, 2020)

fire emblem games and probably really obscure rpg maker horror games that exude the vibe of yesteryear and remind me of 2013. chill indie games are also good! but yeah. mainly fire emblem.


----------



## Steelfang (Mar 31, 2020)

The only game I've sunk more time into than AC is Skyrim. I've got 800 hours on that game! I do play it modded so that helps quite a bit, gets rid of some annoying elements of vanilla gameplay and adds a bit more variety in areas I like.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Mar 31, 2020)

Probably Kirby and Mario Kart.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 31, 2020)

kirby star allies, luigi's mansion 3, sonic forces, splatoon 2, new leaf, pokemon, super mario odyssey, gta5, dark souls, i really wanna get mario kart, and just i love video games


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 1, 2020)

Minecraft, the Dangan Ronpa series games, Osu and League of legends <3


----------



## Chaitee (Apr 1, 2020)

I play a lot of RDR2, Pokémon, GTA, and i love botw but i cant find the game cartridge smh


----------



## thebestCarrie (Apr 1, 2020)

When I'm not playing Animal Crossing, some of other favorite games include:

- Pokemon
- Horizon: Zero Dawn
- The Bioshock Collection
- The Last of Us

There's a lot more, but those are probably my most favorite.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 1, 2020)

Mine are:
Smash Ultimate
Pokemon
Minecraft
Dragon Quest XI S


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 3, 2020)

Minecraft, Love Live School Idol Festival, and Project Diva. Also, whenever I feel nostalgic I'll boot up Drawn To Life. It's not something I play often, but it's definitely my favourite in terms of experience.


----------



## Imitation (Apr 3, 2020)

I really enjoy playing my multiplayer stuff atm so definitely
- Final Fantasy XIV
- Dead by Daylight
- Mario Kart
- Overwatch

Cant get enough of the music/look they have going in FFXIV ☺


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't play anything but NH at the moment but before that I was playing L.A. Noire, Resident Evil 6, Mario Maker 2 and Yoshi's Island on my Switch. GTA V on the PS3.

Historically I'm a Nintendo fanboy though, hence the avatar of Nintendo cereal (still the best cereal ever made) and those first party Nintendo games (outside of Pokemon) are the ones you can always count on me playing.

Mario, Mario Kart, Zelda etc. These are the best game series's's'ses of all time.

I also spent something close to 300 hours playing Fire Emblem: Three Houses last year.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

Definitely City Folk, Mario Kart Wii, and some Kirby stuff. I normally go for old titles most of the time.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 9, 2020)

FFXIV is one of my favs to play! I also really enjoy Stardew Valley and was playing Rune Factory 4 until New Horizons came out.


----------



## apple bottom jeans (Apr 18, 2020)

I like Postal because you can kill dogs and cats and pee on people and kill people it's fun...... wish they made more  

What I actually thought about recently is ... what if... they made an AC x POSTAL? Would be really cool I think.


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 18, 2020)

I play Dead by Daylight if I'm not playing Animal Crossing.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 19, 2020)

I really like Splatoon and Minecraft. I also got into the Sims, which makes me realize that I really like life simulators.


----------



## skb74 (Apr 20, 2020)

Risk of Rain 2!


----------



## meganloveszelda (Apr 22, 2020)

Overwatch, the Persona series, Final Fantasy, and Binding of Isaac ^-^


----------



## Corrie (Apr 26, 2020)

Stardew Valley, Harvest Moon DS, Sonic Adventure 2, Kirby games, Sonic Heroes, Sims 2 Pets, Katamari Damacy, Mario Kart 7/8


----------



## N e s s (Apr 26, 2020)

On my switch my go to is usually Sonic Mania. I love how chaotic the speed is when you’re zipping across the map, and it reminds me of when I was younger and played Sonic 3 often.

Other then that my pool of video games is pretty casual haha. I like the DS Pokémon games from time to time.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 26, 2020)

I play a lot of games, but lately it's been Dragon Quest Builders 2 and the Yakuza series. 

I also play a lot of JRPGs in general, but there haven't been any new ones recently that I've been interested in.


----------



## Asarena (Apr 29, 2020)

Lately it's been Stardew Valley and Splatoon 2~


----------



## Le Ham (May 4, 2020)

Toontown Rewritten. Old family-friendly MMORPG, running as a private server since Disney shut it down, great community. I change my character's outfit every time I log in just like in ACNH lol. You also get a lil house to customize, a few plants to water, some games to play with people... and an ez turn-based grindy battle system. it's had quite a jump in active players since the pestilence

Occasionally I whip out my 2DS and mess around with Flipnote a little. Granted that's not really a game but


----------



## MrPicard (May 6, 2020)

I play a lot of GTA and Red Dead. My favorite is Dying Light tho. (I used to be a Nintendo Only guy, but these days I tend to lean more towards my PS4.)


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 6, 2020)

Stardew Valley FTW!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 9, 2020)

If I’m not playing animal crossing I’ll be playing GTA, fortnite or COD


----------



## xxxxnatalie (May 9, 2020)

I just got really into botw. I am a big fan of undertale, cuphead, smash, and wizard101.


----------



## Ayarii (May 9, 2020)

Pokemon, Fire Emblem, and Story Of Seasons/Harvest Moon


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

Aside from ac i really love playing Minecraft and league of legends


----------



## Cash In (Jul 16, 2020)

Stardew Valley, Sonic Adventure DX, Zelda: Breath of the Wild and Megaman 2. Honestly, I could list about a hundred more, but those are the ones that stand out the most.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 16, 2020)

Atm I've been playing Torchlight 2 with my bf  After we get bored of this I'm probably gonna play God Eater 3


----------



## CoolDudez (Jul 16, 2020)

I like to play Splatoon 2, Smash Ultimate, and Satisfactory.


----------



## xTech (Jul 16, 2020)

Aside from animal crossing, I mainly like to play long RPG style games like the fallout series, bloodborne, and the witcher 3. Since I can be a bit stingy with my money when it comes to games, I like to get a lot of playtime out of one game, and i've played all of these games for over 200 hours so they're definitely worth the investment. One of the other reasons i'm so obsessed with rpg's is the loot and levelling up systems in which you slowly get stronger, and can adapt your character into so many different playstyles. For instance, in the witcher 3, i've used 4 seperate builds so far, and all of them have played very differently to each other!

I don't really play many other games that aren't RPG's, but around the time that Black Ops 4 was all the rage, I grinded that game to hell and back. I think I got about prestige 10 before I eventually stopped playing it (that's getting max level 10 times haha), and because I have such fond memories of that game, I do occasionally enjoy playing a few rounds of call of duty every now and then. Plus, the small game times mean that, even when I have a busy work schedule, I can still get in a few games here and there in my very limited free time.


----------



## pipty (Jul 16, 2020)

xTech said:


> Aside from animal crossing, I mainly like to play long RPG style games like the fallout series, bloodborne, and the witcher 3. Since I can be a bit stingy with my money when it comes to games, I like to get a lot of playtime out of one game, and i've played all of these games for over 200 hours so they're definitely worth the investment. One of the other reasons i'm so obsessed with rpg's is the loot and levelling up systems in which you slowly get stronger, and can adapt your character into so many different playstyles. For instance, in the witcher 3, i've used 4 seperate builds so far, and all of them have played very differently to each other!
> 
> I don't really play many other games that aren't RPG's, but around the time that Black Ops 4 was all the rage, I grinded that game to hell and back. I think I got about prestige 10 before I eventually stopped playing it (that's getting max level 10 times haha), and because I have such fond memories of that game, I do occasionally enjoy playing a few rounds of call of duty every now and then. Plus, the small game times mean that, even when I have a busy work schedule, I can still get in a few games here and there in my very limited free time.



Fallout, bloodborne, witcher! Metro series is good too and I had a period when I really liked bioshock


----------



## xTech (Jul 16, 2020)

pipty said:


> Fallout, bloodborne, witcher! Metro series is good too and I had a period when I really liked bioshock


Tfw I literally just started playing Metro 2033 Redux cause I got it on the steam summer sale  Will definitely have to check out bioshock after though, because we seem to have almost identical tastes in games lmao.


----------



## Dio (Jul 16, 2020)

I like to play a variety of games but mostly anything that has a good story ^_^. Witcher 3, RDR2, DMC/Yakuza series were some of my favorites but there are others. Off the top of my head no more heroes was also very fun and I can’t wait for the 3rd


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 16, 2020)

Animal Crossing obviously...but maybe some pokemon or Zelda mixed in


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 17, 2020)

I love Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood & Black Flag, the entire Uncharted Drake and Legend of Zelda franchise, annnd I really enjoy playing Dota 2 as well. Definitely lots of variety going on, but I think that's typical with most gamers.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 17, 2020)

I’ll play MK8 Deluxe whenever anyone wants to lose in a race, and any new Dragon Quest game. Mostly just AC lately though.


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Jul 19, 2020)

I used to be really into RPGs and while I'm less into them now, I do play a lot of fighting games, which gives me plenty of things to practice. As seems to be a trend in this thread unsurprisingly, I'm also really into Harvest Moon/Rune Factory/Stardew. I'm really into story focused games recently, but not in the way that RPGs typically are; I mean things more akin to The Last of Us and Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Jul 19, 2020)

2 point hospital 
Life is strange (all of them and just bought Life is strange 2)
Vampyr
The Sims


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 19, 2020)

I was working on my fourth or fifth playthrough of Persona 5 Royal before I got a switch lite and ACNH for my birthday. Before that, I was working on first playthrough of FFXII Zodiac Age (I need to finish it). Aside from that, I have been mostly playing gacha games: One Piece Treasure Cruise - on a break since I played it too much and some things ticked me off; Last Cloudia.


----------



## Tempest (Jul 20, 2020)

Stretchmo, I like how colorful it is.


----------



## Vanida (Jul 20, 2020)

I have always loved the pokemon games just been way to busy the play them. Love mario games but I still prefer the older game over the new ones. I enjoy playing tekken but no one will play with me anymore cause im a sweat  Also still love Cod 4 Remastered even though it's so hard to find a lobby  I need new games


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Jul 21, 2020)

Cherry Tree said:


> 2 point hospital
> Life is strange (all of them and just bought Life is strange 2)
> Vampyr
> The Sims



I have yet to play Life is Strange 2 mostly because it's not about Chloe and Max lol

How does it compare to the first though?


----------



## Cherry Tree (Jul 21, 2020)

ReanimatedSorceress said:


> I have yet to play Life is Strange 2 mostly because it's not about Chloe and Max lol
> 
> How does it compare to the first though?


I'm still waiting for it to come because I ordered it online but I've heard really good things about it. I didnt know about it until a few days ago and I think it hasn't got the same hype because of being different characters. I'm currently replaying Before the Storm to kill the time until it comes


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 31, 2020)

I play Grand Theft Auto Online its very different switching from Animal Crossing hahaha


----------



## Bridee123 (Jul 31, 2020)

My Time at Portia is great, especially if you like Stardew Valley or Harvest Moon type games. Best one I’ve played, IMHO. I also play Warcraft (special servers), Anarchy Online, and detective/puzzle games. I’m weird lol.


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 1, 2020)

stardew... farm.. farm..  far mer...


----------



## Chiruka (Aug 2, 2020)

Stardew Valley, Majora's Mask, Persona 3/5, Mario Kart 8, Kingdom Hearts, etc.


----------



## Randi (Aug 10, 2020)

I like Sims and Minecraft as well. I used to play a lot more but I've not got the time.


----------



## Toska (Aug 10, 2020)

Right now it's Splatoon 2. I've been playing a lot of that.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 10, 2020)

I use to play a bunch of games, but now I mostly only play Animal Crossing New Horizons and Overwatch xD


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

thisistian said:


> Stardew Valley anyone?



Stardew valley for sure! It's such a fun and quirky little game and I've spent 600+ hours on it on steam and 200+ hours of it on Switch.


----------



## pulmona (Mar 18, 2021)

I play Hades, Bravely Default, Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, Pokémon, Ni No Kuni and my favorite franchise all together: Fire Emblem!


----------



## JemAC (Mar 18, 2021)

My favourite games series are the Mario and Pokemon games so most of the time when I'm not playing the AC games I'll be playing one of these. I mostly play my Switch at the moment, and usually it's to play AC:NH, but recently I have also replayed Super Mario Odyssey, as well some Mario Kart and I've spent quite a lot of time shiny hunting in Pokemon Shield.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 18, 2021)

The games I love would have to be:
-Mario Kart (7, Wii and DD specifically- personal favorite right now since I got back into online!)
-Mario Party (4, 5, 8)
-New Super Mario Bros. series (+Galaxy 1 and 2, 64 DS, Sunshine)
-Wii Sports
-Legend of Zelda Wind Waker
-Pokemon (fire red, emerald, diamond, black, black 2, y)
-Splatoon 1 and 2
-Miitopia
-Minecraft (with friends)
-Club Penguin (not sorry)


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 18, 2021)

well i've been playing pokemon sword lately and having fun with that. been trying to get all of my pokemon the best friend ribbon and a shiny zigzagoon. i passed 999 halp D:. aside from that i haven't been playing many video games lately. my brother did let me try beatsaber on his vr that was fun!

but all in all my favorite games aside from acnh are minecraft, pokemon (basic or pmd), kirby, splatoon, among us (which my mom might try when it comes out on xbox), etc.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 18, 2021)

lozbotw, aka best game to exist imo
i've replayed this so many times in regular mode and master mode, i've got everything except all 900 koroks but i gave up with those ages ago lol
age of calamity is also super lit, botw will always be my favourite game but age of calamity is a close second 

pokemon games like, alpha sapphire (my favourite), x, moon, ultra moon, black, black 2, diamond and of course pokemon battle revolution, what a lit game

also style boutique, i've only played 2 and 3, the 3rd is the best one though

then i'm a massive fan of the yokai watch games, they're so stupid, hilarious and i'm really bummed that i'll never be able to play one again

and obviously mario kart because who doesn't love mario kart haha

some other games i love are:
minecraft, splatoon, mario party, dragon quest, harvest moon, spiritfarer, hatsune miku, tomodachi life, ace attorney and story of seasons is ok i guess, i might like the new one more than the last one who knows
and i like smash bros but only when i play with others


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 18, 2021)

i love playing a lot of casual games like overwatch, fortnite, minecraft, splatoon, etc. i really enjoy shooters so i mostly play those tbh!


----------



## Merielle (Mar 19, 2021)

I love the Dragon Quest series!  I've almost always got a playthrough of one of the games going on—if I finish one, it's usually not long before I'm starting another... or doing a replay of one I've already finished, honestly.  I also really love the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series, Code: Realize, Fall Guys, Minecraft (and Minecraft Dungeons sometimes too), Slime Rancher (though I haven't played in a while, hoping to hear about the next update soon), and Rune Factory 4 Special.  There's definitely other games I love, but these are the ones I keep going back to.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 19, 2021)

Super Mario, Pokemon, Donkey Kong, Grand Theft Auto, and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Mar 21, 2021)

Animal Crossing, The sims 4, stardew, fortnite, my time at portia...etc


----------



## moonolotl (Mar 21, 2021)

omori is an incredibly good psychological horror rpg that ive been playing a lot recently! it has a unique combat system and a few different routes and endings and so theres a lot to unpack, ive really been enjoying it

night in the woods and oneshot are two other indie rpgs that ive played, although a while ago. I wanna replay them when i get the chance because theyre so charming

in terms of sandbox games botw (if that counts as a sandbox??), stardew valley and minecraft i play a lot


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

KINGDOM HEARTS II anyone? Just finished it like last month and now on Birth By Sleep lol. Drive forms are so cool!!!!!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 21, 2021)

Wiimfiuser said:


> KINGDOM HEARTS II anyone? Just finished it like last month and now on Birth By Sleep lol. Drive forms are so cool!!!!!


I'm a KH fan and Drive forms are awesome! My favorite one is the Limit Form.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> I'm a KH fan and Drive forms are awesome! My favorite one is the Limit Form.


Yeah that form is quite OP. I got stuck kn the Roxas fight, but when I was in a pinch I activated Limit Form and used Sonic Blade to avoid that attack where the spheres come after you. IT HURTS

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021

And somehow reflega was only sometimes overpowered. I remember it being sort of OP if you use it against Roxas' 1st attack within the battle that is used repetitively, then put in a combo or 2.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021



SoraFan23 said:


> I'm a KH fan and Drive forms are awesome! My favorite one is the Limit Form.


By the way, did you play RE:CoM? I feel like that's the embodiment of pain. I mean I got SO stuck on one of the Vexen fights and it took me like a month to win XD


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 21, 2021)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Yeah that form is quite OP. I got stuck kn the Roxas fight, but when I was in a pinch I activated Limit Form and used Sonic Blade to avoid that attack where the spheres come after you. IT HURTS
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021
> 
> ...


Oh yes I did play Re:Com and I have to say its still the worst KH game I've played in terms of gameplay. I never was a fan of the Card mechanics. I mean it does have important story elements that answers a lot of questions leading up to KH2 so I will give it that but still, the card mechanc became such a huge turn off to me.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Oh yes I did play Re:Com and I have to say its still the worst KH game I've played in terms of gameplay. I never was a fan of the Card mechanics. I mean it does have important story elements that answers a lot of questions leading up to KH2 so I will give it that but still, the card mechanc became such a huge turn off to me.


True, I immediately turned away from Riku's side. I watched Kingdom Hearts explanation thing a few times before I played the first game anyway so I pretty much understood what happened.


----------



## Angry Koala (Mar 21, 2021)

Story of seasons series pokemon Stardew valley Three houses and some Jrpgs


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 22, 2021)

The World Ends With You: Final Remix

	Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2021

That's rlly good too

	Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2021

Also, love the little TWEWY crossover in KHDDD


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 31, 2021)

Since I got it for Christmas, my favorite game to play has been Fire Emblem Three Houses. I loved it so much that I started brainstorming ideas for a fan fic which I still plan on doing. Finally slowed down playing recently because of depression. Feeling a bit better now so probably will continue playing it at least one or two more times since I just love the story and characters (most of them anyways).


----------



## Hype (Mar 31, 2021)

I love spyro and have been playing Pokemon lately. Jak and daxter is always a fave.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Apr 1, 2021)

SMT/Persona, Ys, Yakuza, Ghost of Tsushima, Horizon Zero Dawn, Bioshock and Red Dead Redemption 2. But mostly SMT - I've completed every 3DS title.


----------



## MarsyWarsy (Apr 1, 2021)

I've played a lot of story-based games like The Last of Us, The Nathan Drake series, and Fall-out. I've also been playing a lot of Splatoon 2 and BoTW recently!


----------



## EerieCreatures (Apr 1, 2021)

Ohhh, I have so many games that I love!!

The Kingdom Hearts series and The World Ends With You are really great (so excited for the TWEWY sequel!!)!! I also just absolutely ADORE the Dishonored series, especially the first and second, such wonderful games! I also really love The Evil Within games, especially the first one. I also adore Hollow Knight, SOMA, and both Undertale and Deltarune. Breath of the Wild is great, the animal crossing games of course, and the pokemon series (especially black!!) as well, the Endless Ocean games were big favorites of mine back in the day and I still love them. Fire Emblem Three Houses is currently a big favorite of mine to play, and I also love the earlier Assassin's Creed games, and the whole Resident Evil series is great and the Devil May Cry series is just absolutely fantastic!!
I really enjoyed Bioshock and Bioshock 2, and the first Last of Us game, the Danganronpa games are also some of my favorites, Little Nightmares and INSIDE are a lot of fun and I love them both, I'm really enjoying Project Diva Megamix at the moment, and I like playing the sims 3 and 4, I haven't played in a long time but I used to really love Team Fortress 2, annnnddd that's all I can think of at the moment! I've played a lot of games and really loved most of them, it's so hard to pick favorites ahahaha xD


----------



## 0ni (Apr 6, 2021)

I love rpg's - especially with character customisation. Games like Dragon Age/Mass Effect/Fallout are my absolute favourite, and part of the few game franchises I buy new releases from without question (has backfired horribly tbh - looking at you ME: Andromeda)

I also love Zelda and Pokemon. Breath of the Wild was really excellent, but I missed the themed dungeons - the divine beasts were a bit repetitive in terms of design so were a bit disappointing. I know they sank a lot of effort into the shrines but part of me wishes they had cut down on some of them and instead given us fully fleshed out dungeons to explore.

Pokemon Sword and Shield was another new release that I really liked, but felt was weak compared to previous games. X/Y and Black/White were my faves and sometimes I felt like SW/SH fell short on story (which admittedly has never been a strong point in pokemon games). I also wish they would stop introducing cool features and then scrapping them in the next gen - I loved mega evolutions and wish they had kept them. Also wish they kept the roller blades from X/Y...

Oh I also love Red Dead Redemption. 2 was AMAZING, but I still hold the first in the top spot.


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 8, 2021)

Any Pokemon core games, along with gen 4 spin-offs because that was the best generation for spin-off games with PMD and Ranger. The only Pokemon core games I didn't enjoy were XY, I think of XY as Pokemon phoning it in. On the other hand, DPPt and BW/B2W2 are my favorite core games! And PMD Sky is my favorite spin-off!

Can't go wrong with Fire Emblem. Though Conquest/Birthright were not that great, still fun gameplay. Awakening and Three Houses are probably my favorites out of the FE games.

I'll play almost anything Mario. None of the weird sports ones like tennis and golf, though.

I'd like to get into Zelda and Splatoon, I've played a little of them both and they seem fun!


----------



## AC.Newbie (Apr 8, 2021)

I signed up for psnow for a year just so I can play Fallout 3 lol. I love that game so much.


----------



## Balverine (Apr 11, 2021)

Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons, Stardew Valley, Sonic and the Katamari series


----------



## windloft (Apr 13, 2021)

harvest moon, monster hunter, dragon quest, tomodachi life, etc!


----------



## Beanz (Apr 13, 2021)

I love playing Minecraft. I’ve played BE (mobile version) for 6 years, it got boring and I stopped playing. But I recently got Java edition (PC version) it has more stuff in the game and I love it even more. I have a survival world but I usually play on servers more because it gets lonely sometimes.


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

Splatoon (obviously) and Fire Emblem. I've been playing the whole Fire Emblem Series actually even the Japanese exclusive ones.


----------



## Parkai (Apr 13, 2021)

Splatoon, Pokémon MD and SwSh!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Apr 15, 2021)

Well, for when I feel like playing, RDR2, OW, and Pioneers of Olive Town have been keeping me pretty occupied for the most part as I wait for RE Village. I also find myself playing the SNES games on Switch aevery now and again as well for a throwback to nostalgia ☺


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 15, 2021)

Harvest Moon/Story of Seaons games, Pokemon games, the Sims, Stardew Valley


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 25, 2021)

Mario kart with my brother and arms have been my favorites to play during this time! But smash ultimate is at the top of my favorites. Actually, my brother has me playing stick fight, and that game is super addicting and hilarious!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm personally a big fan of Mario games and platformers in general.  I started Super Mario 3D World + Bowser's Fury a week ago and have been playing every day since then.  I got Hollow Knight, another platforming game, at the same time that I've also been playing every day.  Some franchises I like that don't fall into that category are Scribblenauts and Drawn to Life (I've never cried over a game's soundtrack before, DTL is so underrated).


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Apr 30, 2021)

fallout, doom, prey, resident evil, pokemon
also bioshock


----------



## Poppies_92 (Apr 30, 2021)

Usually Mario Kart 8 online and Overwatch if I'm not playing any single player game at the time.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 30, 2021)

I don’t really consider myself a “gamer” outside of Animal Crossing, but right now I love Project Diva Megamix, Mario Kart 8 (and just all MK games in general, they’re my favorites), and Rune Factory 4! I also love to go back to some of my old favorites on the 3DS— Style Savvy, Tomodachi Life, and Fantasy Life. I love any cutesy/comforting games.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Dec 3, 2021)

I love indie rpg games similiar to ACNH like Stardew Valley and Harvest Moon, but I also love the LOZ series. I used to play Life is Strange and Life is Strange: Before the Storm, but I finished them. I tend to play League, but only with my friends and I am waiting for Slime Rancher 2 to be released cause the first one was so good.


----------



## Licorice (Dec 6, 2021)

Disgaea, Fire Emblem, and Harvest Moon are my favorite franchises. With Harvest Moon I only like the games from before the wii ones though.


----------



## cherrysmilesonice (Dec 7, 2021)

I’m so in love with Final Fantasy XIV. It’s my favourite.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Dec 16, 2021)

I have played all the Sims games from the start.


----------

